# 05 Maxima battery cable/holder-fusable link problems



## GuinnessGood (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy,

New user here, hoping for some help. The wifes 05 maxima had its battery take a dump on us. Went to change it out and the positive post was completely corroded. As I was unbolting the connector from the post it fell apart. Not only did it fall apart from the post side it was also rotten on the holder-fusable side. After removing the batter and cleaning up the holder-fusable link i noticed the corrosion was also on the +battery cable connector that bolts to the bottom of the H-F link. Now, i'm replacing the H-F link and +post connector but can i replace the +connector on the cable or would it best to cut the original connector off and put a new one on? If i were to replace the connector on the +cable where do i get one thats bent 90 like the original? 

Sorry for the long first post but I'm trying to get this thing fixed first thing Monday morning so the wife can get to work.

Thanks again,

GuinnessGood.:newbie:


----------



## GuinnessGood (Sep 12, 2011)

Update: bought the new holder-fusable link ($20) and new +post connector ($7). Found out from the parts guys that the power lug uses a stud to connect the cable power lug to the fusable link...uh...not good. Now i'm off to the parts stores to look for a new + power lug to replace the one i'm about to cut off. Oh, by the way, the +cable is part of a harness that is $516 to replace...not including labor! 

For all you guys out there, do not let your battery ruin your stuff like my wifes did and do not damage the holder fusable link if you can help it!!!!


----------



## GuinnessGood (Sep 12, 2011)

Last Update: I was able to get the stud out of the +cable lug...that made things a lot easier. I did have to modify the holder-fusable link. The tap that the +cable connects to on the holder link didnt go all the way thru...really odd. I had to drill is out and also use a drimel to remove some of a tab below that hole i just drilled out. Sounds weird but if you hold that holder-fusable link you'll understand. After that using new 8-1.25 25 bolts, nuts and lock washer everything went back together and the max is up and running again.


----------

